# Balsa Wood Products Inc



## Flash53 (Dec 19, 2009)

Has anyone purchased on-line from Balsa Wood Products Inc?

I'm looking to buy some basswood strips & they seem to have pretty good prices even when I pay the extra shipping costs for sending to Canada.

Hoping I can get some feedback before placing 1st order, any good reports or problems encountered would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I understand your caution. If you search and find no mention of the product then no one has used it. I have heard of it too. It may have been spam. I suggest you buy from them, build something and then show us. Only then would I be interested in the company. At least you did not give us a link. Thank you

If you want to be cautious buy 20 bucks worth then you are 20 bucks smarter if you get scammed.

I prefer the birch plywood 3 or 4 mm. A 30 dollar sheet goes a long way.

I did find this for Basswood
To answer your question.


----------

